# A very good day today



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

First off, the problem with my bucket tilt was just a loose bolt.
Second- my 18' trailer is ready for paint then new floor.
Third- A huge Elm tree died 6 years ago, branches hung 50' diameter and during that time branches fell and a jungle grew with new trees.
past month or so been cleaning it up, today it is all clear but lots of deep ruts, etc from tractor and digging. I planned on buying a railroad tie to drag and level, well today I was using bucket forks to pick up last log, the fork went into the ground a little and when I pulled it up a 4' railroad track came up with the forks and another good part is someone at least 21 years ago used a torch and blew a 1\2" hole in each end, all I have to do now is get 2 eye bolts and hook my chains up, drag it to level my land.
It has been a good day today.


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

I'd love to find a chunk of railway iron, great find. I can't wait to get my hydraulics working, jobs are really piling up, one of them being to drag fire breaks for summer. I have a 3pl 5 tine ripper, plan to drop it over and punch into a large tractor tyre I have, then I can push the tyre into the ground to get a better drag, cleaner, faster cleanup, less chemicals. If it works well, hopefully no chemicals, and it can be my regular drag tool for the track/driveway too. If you've got any spare big old tyres, chain them on the back as extra spreaders/levellers?


----------

